# Visit visa status in a new passport



## V8Maverick (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I've sent off for a new British passport for my son as it was full and needed renewing. As of yet, however I haven't had the new passport back and his 30 days + grace have just expired. 
As you have to submit the old passport back to the UK passport agency, he couldn't do a visa run. So where do I stand with this? His new passport will be on a different passport number and will not carry an entry stamp. What will the passport and immigration authorities do the first time he exits the country on the new passport?
Am I going to get hammered with a huge fine?

All advice welcome,
Thanks
Mav


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You will surely get your the old passport back as well. Most likely there will be a fine, but you could try arguing your case with the immigration officer wherever the visa run is done.


----------



## V8Maverick (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, I can see that it would be simple enough if the old passport comes back to me as well. Let's hope it is soon as the fine is quite severe isn't it? 200 dh per day that the passport holder is over their allowed stay?

But what if I don't get the old passport back? Are there any Brits that have been in this kind of situation?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I've renewed my passport several times from UAE (because it always fills up with stamps), including recently. 
Don't worry, your son will definitely get the old passport back. Those of us with residency visas also have to show the old and new passport at the border until there is a visa in the new passport. By the way the old one comes separately to the new passport, so don't panic if you get one and not the other on the same day.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

You will get both passports back. Tie them together with an elastic band for a while when passing immigration.

In general, this and similar sorts of situation can be avoided by getting a new passport next time you visit the UK as per https://www.gov.uk/get-a-passport-urgently , rather than sending an application from the UAE.

Its a same-day service.


----------

